# Challenging Mesquite Bowl



## David Hill (Nov 29, 2014)

I was just looking for blanks with interesting grain and I'd cut some from a Mesquite log that had a nice crotch section. When I cut this one, it initially dismayed me when I saw it had a _LARGE _bark inclusion and set it aside for later salvaging. After I finished cutting the others, I returned to this one and really liked all the patterns & though mayyybe I could turn out the inclusion (after all- I _like_ gnarly wood)---no such luck, but I did end up with a beauty.
When I realized the bark wasn't going away, I just treated like any other bowl, and was methodical in taking out the unwanted stuff--but did leave it a little on the hefty side to maintain strength.
I used epoxy/turquoise where I needed, and even some epoxy/iron pyrite in the bark area. CA was used in the boundary areas for "just in case".
Bowl is 13 x 3 inches, has a lot of sapwood (yellow), crazy grain and even a few eyes (actually I think they're just small knots). Finish is WOP. This is about as close as I get to natural edge turning. The last challenge was a knot that appeared dead in the middle of the bottom of the bowl.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2014)

NICE bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Super job my friend! I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Super sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice turn and great looking bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent save!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

